# Anyone want to try and guess on due dates?



## BlueMoonFarms (Apr 12, 2014)

Rosie I think is due soon. She is Violets mom 



 

 

 
Violet I think is due sometime next month, she has a bit of a bag going but then again this is her first pregnancy so I don't if shes just growing it slowly, or waiting to fill it up until the last second...


 


 
Kora is also a first time mom. Shes hard to get near so taking a picture of her udders is hit or miss :/


 


 
Then last we have Fluffy. First time mom. Shes getting a bag going, but I think she was bred late as the only sign shes really showing is her udder forming.


 

 
So, what do you all think? Yay, nay? 
Any guesses?


----------



## luvmypets (Apr 12, 2014)

Idk but my only remaining ewe mammy is as wide a a bus, and her udder dropped, her girly parts are puffy and pink/reddish. I wish I had a picture. From the info can you guess when she is due


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Apr 12, 2014)

luvmypets said:


> Idk but my only remaining ewe mammy is as wide a a bus, and her udder dropped, her girly parts are puffy and pink/reddish. I wish I had a picture. From the info can you guess when she is due


The only thing I can do is guess, but if her udder has dropped I would certainly be keeping an eye on her and waiting to see those sides drop for labor. Post a picture!  We can all take a guess at it.


----------



## luvmypets (Apr 13, 2014)

here is her udder about a week ago


 

 


here is her udder a few days ago. That is a very big change, and the teats are starting to point at right angles


----------



## luvmypets (Apr 13, 2014)

Her belly has dropped big time, nd her girly parts have been pink and puffy for a while now....The only indicator is her udders growth in the past few days. Shes also been getting wider and dropping a little every day.


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Apr 13, 2014)

Once her udder is full and tight then I would assume she has less then a day or so before giving birth. As of right now, I would say you still have a bit, but then again im guessing. 
Keep an eye on that udder! That will be your indicator


----------



## luvmypets (Apr 13, 2014)

Her udder looks pretty tight to me idk though.


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Apr 18, 2014)

So i ended up being right about my Rosie.


 
She had her baby yesterday morning 
What about yours Luvmypet? Any luck?


----------



## OneFineAcre (Apr 18, 2014)

Edited to say"
Nevermind.


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Apr 18, 2014)

OneFineAcre said:


> Edited to say"
> Nevermind.


Hmm...
Well to reply to what I know you actually typed.
No I don't know when the sheep were bred.
My goats all have bred dates except for the one, Anne because my husband forgot to write it down. Everyone else has a date thank you.
We left the ram in with the sheep this year due to his size and age. it was actually suggested for me to do so by members of this group.
So  to answer your statement of "You don't' seem to have a clue when any of your animals are bred." your both wrong, and right.
And best of all, there is nothing wrong with that or with my herd thank you.
Edited so say:
Though if you have anything constructive, helpful honest advice to add I will be more then willing to listen and hear it


----------



## OneFineAcre (Apr 18, 2014)

BlueMoonFarms said:


> Hmm...
> Well to reply to what I know you actually typed.
> No I don't know when the sheep were bred.
> My goats all have bred dates except for the one, Anne because my husband forgot to write it down. Everyone else has a date thank you.
> ...



Well since you read my response before I edited, I edited my response for this reason. I knew you would be offended and that's why I removed. The only constructive advice I can give you is that you should try to record when your animals are bred. We never forget to write our dates down.  And that animals are not in labor or show signs of labor ( your goat Annie) from another thread for two months.  A goats gestation is 5 months.  There is no way a goat is faking labor as you said for two months. You are misinterpreting their actions.  While a thread like that gets a lot of followers, I think when you write things like that you confuse people.  That's my opinion and advice to you.

You have beautiful animals.


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Apr 18, 2014)

OneFineAcre said:


> Well since you read my response before I edited, I edited my response for this reason. The only constructive advice I can give you is that you should try to record when your animals are bred. We never forget to write our dates down.  And that animals are not in labor or show signs of labor ( your goat Annie) for two months.  You are misinterpreting their actions.
> 
> You have beautiful animals.




All I will do is point out that I do write down due dates as i have already said. I openly ask for advice. I obviously understand that goats do not stay in labor for two months. That was a joke to poke fun at the frustration of the situation which everyone seems to have understood except for you... 
When you post, the actual unedited post you first send is sent directly to my inbox...
So, on that note subject change please...


----------



## elevan (Apr 18, 2014)

A reminder - BYH Tone


----------



## luvmypets (Apr 18, 2014)

Nothing from mammy however her udder is dropping.


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Apr 18, 2014)

luvmypets said:


> Nothing from mammy however her udder is dropping.


Shes got to be soon.
Another thing i have noticed with my sheep is that once the vulva swells and gets super puffy then they usually go within days.
Once again I am forced to say just keep an eye on her.
Has she lamed at all before?


----------



## elevan (Apr 18, 2014)

Closed at the request of the OP


----------

